# Toro CCR2450 RPM?



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

Just purchased a tachometer to tune my 2450 snowblower. On the official Toro website it states 3800 +- 250RPM. Does that mean you can run the engine anywhere between 3,550 and 4,050RPM? Will running the engine at 4K RPM put any wear and tear on the engine? Thank you.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

plus or minus 250 so at 4k your still safe


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: But personally I'd still aim for the 3800 to have a little safety cushion.

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

And FWIW, I've read that the 3650 was the same actual engine, they just set the governor to a higher RPM. So if you're looking for a little more oomph, maybe look up the 3650 RPM spec.

Personally, I have my engines set to the high end of their RPM specs. I figure I'm unlikely to ever actually wear one out, snowblowers don't get many hours/year around here. But I'll get better performance and throwing distance while I'm out there.


----------

